# Difficult drainage situation.. ground water



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

S.R.E. said:


> Without looking at it. :shifty: In other words they may be something I'm missing that would change the solution. There is a good change that the soil has too much clay in. To compound the problem you have a water source that is feeding that area all year long.
> 
> In my opinion you have to redo the whole yard. I would put in a french drain along the uphill sides. Also strip out existing soil down about two feet. Haul said soil off. Install a 4" to 6" thick drainage bed with perforated pipe under the whole yard that drains to air. place separation fabric on top of rock. Install 18" of good draining topsoil. Install sprinkler lines and seed. This will be fairly expensive but, it should be foolproof if installed properly.



You sure that a 6" drainage bed would be enough? If the area is around 40' wide. How many pipes would you run through it?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Matt,

Install a curtain drain.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

please explain nick..


----------



## Dozerman56 (Dec 11, 2009)

Are we sure the septic field isn't out here?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Matt,

You have addressed the septic possibility that DZ56 brings up?

A "curtain drain" is when you dig a trench around an area that you do not want water moving through. Think of the trench that is dug as a "curtain" that is lowered down to a depth that is at least 1' lower than the lowest point you want to dry up. The trench doesn't need to have pitch. The trench can be as narrow as it can be dug. The trench doesn't need a pipe the water will move through the stone. A curtain drain is a drain to catch subsurface water. the trench that the pipe is in can be filled with stone also.

What else do you want to know?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

So Matt,

How did you figure the job?


----------

